# baby turning head away from bottle and then back again even though hes hungy



## fingers_cross

my son is 15 weeks tomorrow and for the last few weeks feeding time has been awful. He keeps crying for a feed, sucking in a lot like crazy and then pulls off, turning his head to the side and then cries for it again and then he will take a few more sucks and turn away again. I can tell hes hungry and wants it but its like something is bothering him. He also kind of pulls his chest to his stomach (kind of looks like hes trying to sit up if u know what i mean!) so not sure if his stomach is sore. You can also really hear the milk hitting his stomach, really loud.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## pompeyvix

When Anabella is tired (and hungry) she does the head thing as well. Takes a few sucks, turns her head away and then back again for a few more sucks....and repeat repeat repeat until she has finished her feed. I just let her get on with it and put it down to tiredness. I wouldnt worry.

Maybe the pulling stomach to his chest is his way or trying to sit up? Sometimes when Anabella is laying down she does this, trying to be more nosey I think.

Unless he seems in pain or is crying, I would try not to be too concerned. But if he seems uncomfortable/in pain/unhappy, maybe have a chat with your GP/HV to rule out reflux or any other issue x


----------



## Leafy

yes my baby does this too. she turns her head really fast as if she's shaking her head to say 'no' but she is hungry because then she grabs it with her mouth like she urgently wants it! i dont know what it means, but she pushes back rather than forward like stretching out her whole body after each time, so i dont know if it might be wind..i always wind her alot but i think she still gets some trapped wind because she hiccups alot and midwife told me this is down to trapped wind?!


----------



## Incubus

This is what Keelan did when he wanted to go up a teat size and was getting frustrated at it not coming out fast enough!


----------



## patch2006uk

Could be wind. It'll make them behave like they're ravenous, but actually they just can't distinguish wind pain from hunger.


----------



## Pennyb

My DS does this when he has wind, I now add dentinox to his bottles and he is not doing it as much.


----------



## jd83

Incubus said:


> This is what Keelan did when he wanted to go up a teat size and was getting frustrated at it not coming out fast enough!

That's what I was going to suggest too. Maybe try a larger nipple on the bottle. It could be too slow now, and he's getting frustrated.

Or could be gas. In which case, maybe gas drops could help?


----------



## Laurakiaora

ARGH!!! Anna has started doing this exact thing, a few days ago. I don't think it's tiredness with her, she's just started it as a habit. It's so annoying! x


----------



## baby287

My lo does this to my boob!!! Lol I used to get frustrated but I just let him do it and try to ignore it and eventually he stays on and falls asleep.


----------



## mellyboo

Jordyn does this all the time I just let her do it .. She always trys to sit up but I think it's more of like hmm look what I can do type of thing with the sitting up!


----------



## Bellybump89

Teething maybe? My little girl goes on bottle strikes when she's teething. I have to force feed her practically. 
Just a thought..


----------



## DaisyBee

Jordan does this when she needs to burp so tries to sit up. When she pulls on and off the bottle though it's teething. She is fed mostly in a dark room with no distractions, but if we aren't in a dark room she pulls off constantly to look around because she is very distracted.


----------



## babyjoy10

my lo was like this around 12 weeks, did u try changin the teeth size, this worked for me :thumbup:


----------

